# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Bussifriikin paperibussit

## bussifriikki

Olen aloittanut tällaisen harrastuksen. Teen paperisia pienoismalleja HSL-alueen busseista. Teen mallin ja väritän ne tietokonella Paintilla.

Tässä Nobinan VDL Citea. Kommentit tervetulleita  :Smile: 

Etukeula
Vasen etukylki
Oikea kylki
Takaosa

----------


## zige94

Kaikista kuvista sanoo "No access"  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Kah, kansio oli mennyt yksityiseksi. Nyt pitäisi toimia  :Smile:

----------


## joboo

Kyllä on upea!  :Smile:

----------


## Koala

Hieno :O En mä sais tuollaista, varsinkaan noin aidon näköistä kasaan ikinä!

----------


## Palomaa

Hienolta näyttää!  :Smile:  Yhdyn Koalan sanoihin että en itse osaisi tollaista kasata, löysin Googlesta Scania Scalan pienoismallin, hieno sekin.
En vain tosin löytänyt tekijää..
Kuva

----------


## sm3

Hieno. Noita saa helposti kasattua varikollisen jos intoa riittää, ja hinta on vain paperin ja musteen sekä teipin ja ajan verran. Jos vertaa "oikeiden" pienoismallien hintaan niin nuo tulevat halvemmaksi per malli. 

Pitää itsekkin joskus koittaa tehdä. Pitäis vaan olla mustetta...  :Laughing: 

*Palomaa:*
http://www.ek-pienoismallit.com/tilaaminen.php (Scala on heidän tekemänsä)
ja
http://www.ek-pienoismallit.com/galleria_ajoneuvot.php

----------


## zige94

Nonnin, nyt kun pääsee tarkastelemaan niin kyllä on upeata ja taidokasta työtä!  :Wink:  Ei kyllä itselläni taito riittäisi. Juuri ja juuricosaan tikku-ukonkin piirtää ja tuollainen pitäisi väsätä... Ei tulis mitään. Taitavas, jatkappa toki ja esittele muitakin malleja mitä saat tehtyä  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Kiitos kehuista! Seuraavaksi ajattelin tehdä City L:n.

----------


## Palomaa

> Kiitos kehuista! Seuraavaksi ajattelin tehdä City L:n.


Ihan Volvo City L:n vai Carrus City L:n? Carrus City L teli olisi hieno.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ihan Volvo City L:n vai Carrus City L:n? Carrus City L teli olisi hieno.


Carrus City L, mutta Volvon saatan kyhäistä kanssa. Muutoshan ei ole kovin hankala. 

Telibusseja en (vielä ainakaan) tee, sillä kaksiakselinen on juuri A4-paperin pituinen ja saadakseni telibussin samassa kokosuhteessa, pitäisi se printata kahdessa osassa, jolloin se ei pysy pystyssä. Katson tulevaisuudessa, jos vaikka pahvilla saisi ne kaksi kiinni toisiinsa ilman että rakenne löystyy.

----------


## bussifriikki

Carrus on vielä tehtaalla, mutta eilen sain Scalan valmiiksi.
Tässä HelB 1203   :Smile: 

Kylki
Takaosa
Etuosa

----------


## sm3

Scala on todella hieno kanssa. 

Tosiaan telibussin teko voi olla vähän vaikeaa koska se varmaan vaatisi että tekee bussin kehikon ensin pahvista ja liimaa kyljet ja muut siihen päälle.

Minkälaisesta paperista muuten teet noita? Onko normi tulostuspaperi tarpeeksi vahvaa?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Scala on todella hieno kanssa. 
> 
> Tosiaan telibussin teko voi olla vähän vaikeaa koska se varmaan vaatisi että tekee bussin kehikon ensin pahvista ja liimaa kyljet ja muut siihen päälle.
> 
> Minkälaisesta paperista muuten teet noita? Onko normi tulostuspaperi tarpeeksi vahvaa?


Tavallinen printteripaperi on liian löysää, mutta paikallisesta paperikaupasta löysin paksumpaa 100 g -paperia ja se toimii.

----------


## sm3

> Tavallinen printteripaperi on liian löysää, mutta paikallisesta paperikaupasta löysin paksumpaa 100 g -paperia ja se toimii.


Selvä juttu.  :Smile:

----------


## 034

Itse herätän huomiota siihen että teet nuo mallit paintilla. Itsellä ei tulisi mieleenikään. Jos kiinnostaa niin suomeksikin saatavana oleva PhotoFiltre on hyvä ohjelma tuollaisten suunitteluun ja tekoon. 

http://www.photofiltre-studio.com/download-en.htm
Lataa kielipaketti ja liitä se samaan paikkaan missä asennustiedostot- poistat englannin kielipaketin ensin.

----------


## Koala

> Itse herätän huomiota siihen että teet nuo mallit paintilla. Itsellä ei tulisi mieleenikään. Jos kiinnostaa niin suomeksikin saatavana oleva PhotoFiltre on hyvä ohjelma tuollaisten suunitteluun ja tekoon. 
> 
> http://www.photofiltre-studio.com/download-en.htm
> Lataa kielipaketti ja liitä se samaan paikkaan missä asennustiedostot- poistat englannin kielipaketin ensin.


Nämä ekat lienevät kuitenkin testikappaleita joilla bf testaa hommaa.

----------


## hezec

Aika hieno.  :Smile:  Itsellä tosin pistävät vähän silmään nuo teipinpalat ja lähempää katsoen myös grafiikoiden mössöytyminen etenkin takana. Oletko varma, ettei tulostimellasi saisi tarkempaa jälkeä aikaan? Joskus oletusasetukset on tarkoituksella jätetty vajaaksi laitteen mahdollisuuksista, koska sekin riittää tavalliseen tekstin tulostukseen. Edistyneempi kuvankäsittelyohjelmakin saattaisi auttaa asiaa (tai sitten ei). Mitä teippeihin tulee, en ole itse koskaan rakentanut tuontapaista, mutta saisiko teippauksia mitenkään sisäpuolelle? Samalla voisi vaikka laittaa saumoihin tulitikkuja tms. vahvikkeiksi.

----------


## bussifriikki

Joo, ne teipit tosin pistää silmään vain kuvissa. Livenä ei huomaa kuin valoa vasten. Teipin olen laittanut ulkopuolelle ihan vaan helppouden takia. Noin pienessä pelissä sisälle on hankala laittaa teippiä, niin että se pitää tiukasti. Mutta kehitän näitä kyllä ja ehkä keksin jotain, millä teipit saisi piiloon.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusi poika syntyi..

*Carrus City L / HelB 36*

Etusivu
Kylki
Takasivu

----------


## bussifriikki

Seuraavaksi ajattelin kokeilla 7700:aa. Vaikuttaa hankalalta, mutta yritetään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:33 ----------




> Uusi poika syntyi..
> 
> *Carrus City L / HelB 36*
> 
> Etusivu
> Kylki
> Takasivu


Siinä siis se City L. Mitä sanotte?

----------


## tiuku

> Uusi poika syntyi..
> 
> *Carrus City L / HelB 36*
> 
> Etusivu
> Kylki
> Takasivu


Hieno on, mun mielestä vielä paljon paremmin näköinen kuin aikaisemmat Scala ja VDL. Jotenkin yksityiskohtaisemmin ja tarkemmin tehty, grafiikat ei mössöydy ja HELB-logokin näkyy hyvin. Myös aikaisempia "tukevamman" oloinen. Rekisterinumero oli kiva yksityiskohta.  :Smile: 

Jatka vaan hommaa, mm. Ikarus ja Volvo 8700LE olis kiva nähdä.

----------


## bussifriikki

8700LE on työn alla. Löytyisikö mistään oikein tarkkoja kuvia kyseisestä bussista?
Samantapaisia kuin esimerkiksi tästä 8900:sta nimim. Palomaan galleriassa http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...00LE+4x2++6x2/

----------


## sm3

http://carblueprints.info/blueprints...8700-le-03.gif

----------


## bussifriikki

*Volvo 8700LE / Tammelundin Liikenne 22*
http://kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/tll22-23.html

Keula
Oikea kylki
Takaosa

----------


## sm3

On kyllä hienon näköinen tuo 8700LE. Ei voi kuin hämmästellä tuota laatua.

----------


## tiuku

> *Volvo 8700LE / Tammelundin Liikenne 22*
> http://kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/tll22-23.html
> 
> Keula
> Oikea kylki
> Takaosa


Takalinjakilpi pisti silmään, ei kai siinä yleensä määränpäätä ole?  :Laughing: 

Mutta muuten hienoa työtä, jälleen kerran.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Takalinjakilpi pisti silmään, ei kai siinä yleensä määränpäätä ole? .


Ei yleensä olekaan, mutta osassa Volvoista, esim. juurikin tuossa TLL 22:ssa sellainen on.

----------


## zige94

> Ei yleensä olekaan, mutta osassa Volvoista, esim. juurikin tuossa TLL 22:ssa sellainen on.


Ja HelBilläkin on Volvoja (ja Scaloja) jossa takana näkyy määränpää.

Oikein upeaa työtä jälleen Bussifriikki!  :Smile:  Onko Wiima K202 suunnitteilla?  :Smile:

----------


## tiuku

Ahaa, uutta tietoa mulle, itse en ole yhteenkään tuollaiseen autoon törmännyt. Nobinan kaikissa 8700:ssa kun on takakilvessä pelkkä linjanumero niin kuvittelin että myös TLL:n ja HelB:n Volvoissa samalla tavalla. 

Mutta kuten totesin, jälleen hienoa työtä Bussifriikiltä!

----------


## bussifriikki

Kiitoksia kehuista! Hyllyssä alkaa jo olla ihan mukava kokoelma.




> Oikein upeaa työtä jälleen Bussifriikki!  Onko Wiima K202 suunnitteilla?


Voi ollakin!  :Wink:

----------


## Elias

Siinä sulle tekemistä.

http://www.minimodel.cz/data/easenbr...NDIN_LINJA.jpg

 :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

No niin eli nyt tehtaalla on wanha kunnon Wiima K202. Keula on jo valmis, muutosin onkin vielä ihan kesken.

----------


## bussifriikki

*HKL 8942
Wiima K202 / Volvo B10 M*
http://kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliik...8913-8961.html

Oikea etukulma
Keula
Vasen takakulma
Oikea takakulma

----------


## zige94

Siinä on asiallinen kulkine kyllä!  :Wink:  Ja hienosti tehty, todella upea yksityiskohta tuossa takakilvessä tuo vinossa oleva kolmonen (3), niinhän niissä Wiimoissakin ne numerot vähän vinossa olivat  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Siinä on asiallinen kulkine kyllä!  Ja hienosti tehty, todella upea yksityiskohta tuossa takakilvessä tuo vinossa oleva kolmonen (3), niinhän niissä Wiimoissakin ne numerot vähän vinossa olivat


Joo, tykkään itsekin tosta takakyltistä  :Very Happy:  Näitä Wiimoja ajattelin tehdä vielä toisenkin, jonkin toisen firman väreissä.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Joo, tykkään itsekin tosta takakyltistä  Näitä Wiimoja ajattelin tehdä vielä toisenkin, jonkin toisen firman väreissä.


Vantaan väritys? TNT- mainosteippaus ?  :Smile:  http://www.mystinenportaali.com/buss...ty_l_cnx12.jpg

----------


## bussifriikki

> Vantaan väritys? TNT- mainosteippaus ?  http://www.mystinenportaali.com/buss...ty_l_cnx12.jpg


Vantaan Liikennettä olen harkinnut. Tuo TNT oli kai vain siinä City L:ssä

Mutta seuraavaksi bussiksi ajattelin *Volvo 8900LE*:tä.

----------


## Nak

Kehut myös täältä noista busseista on aika komeita  :Smile: 

p.s. Muistelin että jossain mulla on myös paperibussi ja tänään se löytyi varastosta laatikon pohjalta  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

Sain tämän juuri valmiiksi  :Smile: 

*Volvo 8900LE
-Pohjolan Liikenne 834-*
http://kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/pl817.html

Takakulma
Etukulma
Kylki

----------


## ode98

> Sain tämän juuri valmiiksi 
> 
> *Volvo 8900LE
> -Pohjolan Liikenne 834-*
> http://kuukankorpi.com/paikallisliikenne/pl817.html
> 
> Takakulma
> Etukulma
> Kylki


Hienoa työta jälleen, tulee niin tarkasti bussin yksityiskohdat näkyviin!

----------


## sm3

Laadukasta työtä kuten aina. Olet piirtänyt paljon yksityiskohtia, ainoa on nuo teipit keulassa mutta niistä ei pääse eroon ellei joku keksi näkymätöntä teippiä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Laadukasta työtä kuten aina. Olet piirtänyt paljon yksityiskohtia, ainoa on nuo teipit keulassa mutta niistä ei pääse eroon ellei joku keksi näkymätöntä teippiä.


Jep. Teipit häiritsevät varsinkin kuvissa. Livenä ei niin paljon. Yritän keksiä jonkun valaistuksen, jossa ne heijastaisivat mahdollisimman vähän.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jep. Teipit häiritsevät varsinkin kuvissa. Livenä ei niin paljon.


"Teippiefektiä" voinee hillitä myös siten, ettei käytä teippitelineen leikkuria, vaan leikkaa saksilla. Jää nuo katkaisujäljet pois. Muutoinkin teippien asettelussa on parannettavaa, kuten ehkä selvimmin on nähtävissä tuossa keulan katolla, jossa teippi on aika pahasti kuprulla.

----------


## bussifriikki

Saattaapi olla, että ensi viikolla putkahtaa esiin paperinen Lahti 402. Kumpiin väreihin laittaisin - HelB-HKL vai Pohjolan Liikenteen?

----------


## KriZuu

> Saattaapi olla, että ensi viikolla putkahtaa esiin paperinen Lahti 402. Kumpiin väreihin laittaisin - HelB-HKL vai Pohjolan Liikenteen?


PL mielestäni parempi  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Mikäli vain opiskeluiltani kerkiän, olisi viikon loppupuolella tulossa Scania L94-Lahti 402 ja/tai Ikarus E94F. Minkä firman väreihin laitan? Ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Mikäli vain opiskeluiltani kerkiän, olisi viikon loppupuolella tulossa Scania L94-Lahti 402 ja/tai Ikarus E94F. Minkä firman väreihin laitan? Ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan


Tee Ikarus WL:n väreihin ja tee Lahti 402 / Scania N113CLL Sta:n väreihin http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...9302-9308.html

----------


## bussifriikki

*HelB 232 / Volvo 8500LE CNG*
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...lb229-232.html

Tähän väliin ennen E94:ää tuli kaasu-Säffle. "Korin" sisällä pahvilla vahvistetut seinät, jotta bussi pysyy paremmin suorassa. Kaasutankin kiinnittäminen oli aika hankalaa, mutta sain sen mielestäni ihan mukavasti.

Etukulma #1


Takakulma #1


Takakulma #2


Etukulma #2

----------


## bussifriikki

Siitä onkin aikaa, kun olen viimeksi tätä ketjua päivittänyt. Syynä pienoismallituotannon äkilliseen pysähtymiseen oli, että bussitiedostot sisältänyt tietokone hajosi yllättäen.

Nyt olen aloittanut alusta ja tein tamperelaisen Scania Citywiden.

----------


## 034

Ohi ketjun
Muista varmuuskopioida vähitään kerran kuussa vähintään omat tiedostot  :Smile:

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

Onko sulla pohjat näille kun itse haluaisin rakentaa yhden näistä

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:48 ----------




> Mikäli vain opiskeluiltani kerkiän, olisi viikon loppupuolella tulossa Scania L94-Lahti 402 ja/tai Ikarus E94F. Minkä firman väreihin laitan? Ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan


Autolinjat oy 137 tai saimaan liikenne 6 ja molemmat on sama auto eli scania n113 ja lahti proto 402

----------


## bussifriikki

Kyhäsinpä tuollaisen 340-OmniExpressin. Finnairin värit tuntuivat sopivalta.



Esikuvana toimi tämä yksilö:

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

hyvältä näyttää vaikka ei ole mun lempi bussimalli

----------


## sm3

Tuo 340 on kyllä aikas upeesti tehty. Loistavaa jälkeä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tuo 340 on kyllä aikas upeesti tehty. Loistavaa jälkeä.


Kiitokseni! Se on minunkin suosikkini, vaikka itse sanonkin.

----------


## karhuherra baddington

volvon 8700-mallin haluaisin nähdä korkeanakin. :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:32 ----------

ja hyvää työtä tuo omniexpress.* :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:33 ----------

myös scala 1 gen olisi hieno, åbergin väriin :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:35 ----------

ja se 8700 korkealattia olisi concordia-värissä hieno, 444 olisi sopiva numero.  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:38 ----------

*myös kaikki aikaisemmat ovat hyvää työtä, itse olen paperibussipajallani tehnyt kaksi bussisarjaa, ab1 ja ab2, näissä ab1-sarjassa on kynällä tehty numerot, apin paperibussipaja 001-034, 034 kokonaan kynällä tehty ja useissa kynällä tehtyjä valmistusvirheen korjauksia. ab2 busseja ei vielä ole. :Smile:

----------

